# Schutzhund / PP trainers in St. Louis area?



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

As the title suggests, if anyone has any experience dealing with the protection sports or training in the area, please post your feedback!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Justin, we have a small group that trains in PSA and dabbles in a bit of Schutzhund and other stuff. I'm from Columbia and the guy I'm trying to get to decoy is also now living in Columbia, but we'll likely be training in Wentzville a decent bit as our other club member is there. There's a couple of other clubs out there, but we keep ours pretty small and low key and train with a lot of positive reinforcement. There's a Schutzhund and PSA trial in Illinois south of Chicago coming up the first weekend in September. PM me if you'd like more info as it should be a good one to check out.


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hi Justin, we have a small group that trains in PSA and dabbles in a bit of Schutzhund and other stuff. I'm from Columbia and the guy I'm trying to get to decoy is also now living in Columbia, but we'll likely be training in Wentzville a decent bit as our other club member is there. There's a couple of other clubs out there, but we keep ours pretty small and low key and train with a lot of positive reinforcement. There's a Schutzhund and PSA trial in Illinois south of Chicago coming up the first weekend in September. PM me if you'd like more info as it should be a good one to check out.



I would be very interested in coming out! I work in Wentzville at the GM plant and live in O'Fallon right off of 70.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Justin, 
I am part of a dog club that trains for Schutzhund, but not Personal Protection, in St. Peters MO. We use all positive training methods, feel free to check out our website: http://www.rwdc.org/


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> Hi Justin,
> I am part of a dog club that trains for Schutzhund, but not Personal Protection, in St. Peters MO. We use all positive training methods, feel free to check out our website: http://www.rwdc.org/


Good morning Lynsey, thanks for the link. It looks like you all will be out on Thursday night? I live right at the intersection of Highway K and Mexico Rd. so your club is very close and convenient to me. I'd love to come out and meet some members and see your training philosophies inaction!


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Great! We look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> Great! We look forward to meeting you!


Should I bring the pup or leave him at home?


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

As long as you have a crate for him so he can be comfortable and safe while he is not on the field you are welcome to bring him along!


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I love seeing people find people to train with on here. I got Gary hanrahan about 4 hrs away north and another guy in mobile about 3 hrs away. I would love to be able to train with someone an hour or less away


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> I love seeing people find people to train with on here.


Me too! Just brought his nice pup out tonight. Justin's got a great attitude and even helped with do a little agitation work with my dog. Hope he had fun.


----------

